# Quickest Germination?



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

I seeded some TTTF/KBG into some trays on Sunday night and when I checked this morning there was consistent germination in each one. By my calculations that would be somewhere between 3 to 3 and a half days. Most places you read say it takes 7-21 days to germinate but I'm consistently seeing germination in 5 or 6 on the ground and 3 in this case. So that brings me to the question, what's the quickest germination anyone has seen? Germination that fast seems like it shouldn't be possible.

Some additional info on the conditions: 
- Kept outside
- 1 day sun, 2 days full clouds
- Watered 2 to 3 times a day
- Scott's Starter fertilizer and Peat Moss
- 93% Firecracker/Summer/Valkyrie/Raptor TTTF
- 7% Jackpot/Dauntless KBG


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

There are many variables that affect the germination speed. The sprouts you are seeing are TTTF. Keep up the watering in order for the KBG seed to germinate.

Germination rate is generally more important than speed.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I haven't experienced germination in 3 days, but I seem to recall a few posts along those lines. Still, 3 days seems pretty quick. I wonder how quickly PRG would germinate for you 

I've observed a wide range of germination times for fescue. Some of my fescue came up within 7 days, but other areas did not fill in until _weeks_ after seeding. If I don't see germination within 14 days, I don't panic at all. I just keep the watering routine.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

social port said:


> I haven't experienced germination in 3 days, but I seem to recall a few posts along those lines. Still, 3 days seems pretty quick. I wonder how quickly PRG would germinate for you
> 
> I've observed a wide range of germination times for fescue. Some of my fescue came up within 7 days, but other areas did not fill in until _weeks_ after seeding. If I don't see germination within 14 days, I don't panic at all. I just keep the watering routine.


I seeded some bare spots in the spring with the same seed and it took around 14 days to start germinating. The soil temperature was somewhere in the 50's at the time so I think that may be one of the biggest factors as the ground soil is currently in the 80's and in the trays it's probably even higher.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

SJ Lawn said:


> Germination rate is generally more important than speed.


+1

Here's a progress pic...



at Day 21 will test your patience. :lol:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@ericgautier That is the KBG mono, right?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

social port said:


> @ericgautier That is the KBG mono, right?


Yes.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> SJ Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Germination rate is generally more important than speed.
> ...


According to the dates in those pictures it's 1 day. What's your secret?

When was the actual seed down date?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

SpiveyJr said:


> According to the dates in those pictures it's 1 day. What's your secret?
> 
> When was the actual seed down date?


 :lol: That might be the date I uploaded all the pictures into the gallery. Seed down was 8/27.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Premature germination can occasionally occur to anyone. Thinking about sports during germination is one technique that can help alleviate the problem.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Premature germination can occasionally occur to anyone. Thinking about sports during germination is one technique that can help alleviate the problem.


 :lol: :bandit:


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

My earliest KBG sprouts poked through around day 5-6.


----------

